# random wifi craches atheros Ar9285



## axel (Mar 3, 2020)

need some help: my wifi connection craches randomelly; atheros ar9285 adapter with freebsd12.1
dmesg:

```
ath0: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware; hal status 14
ath0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 1 (2412 MHz, flags 0x480), hal status 14
ath0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 6 (2437 MHz, flags 0x480), hal status 14
ath0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 1 (2412 MHz, flags 0x480), hal status 14
ath0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 6 (2437 MHz, flags 0x480), hal status 14
```


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 6, 2020)

This is a common problem with ar9285, but it doesn't affect every computer. I see only 1/5 computers affected by the problem in the hardware database. This one is not affected. Let's collect your hardware info by this port and compare with it.


----------

